# Quiver critter decoy



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

I was in Bass Pro Shop today. I noticed that they have the quiver critter on sale for 24.99. Are any of you using or have used one of these decoys. Are they even worth spending 25.00 on? I just hate to waste good hard earned cash.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

A friend of mine had one. Neither one of us thought it was worth 1/2 of what he spent on it.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I have one, but have switched to the old feather on an arrow trick. The only time I use the critter is on windless days. Low to the ground, little to no movement, not easy to set up in frozen ground and the "fur" has to be put back on just about every time I pull it out of my pack.

Now my friend has a mojo critter and that seems nice, but I still like the feather trick.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dont know about that one

but i have and use a primos sit n spin crazy critter

it is fairly tall

im new to predator hunting and havent been using all that long but i have had a hawk dive bomb it when using it and my forestorm caller.

it cost me about $30 bucks or so at a local outfitter store


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Never tried that one. Turkey feather on a light fishing line works pretty good for us. You can tie it off just about anywhere for decent visibility.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I have the mojo critter and it's ok. Biggest complaint is that it can get twisted up in the grass. May have to try that feather trick - would pheasant feathers work or does it need to be black/white for greater contrast?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have one and it made too much noise for my taste. I prefer the Mojo over that and now I have the FJ2 for my spitfire.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

DD I don't think the color matters. I think it putting it where they can see it, where it will catch some wind, and where they will be least likely to line up with it between them and you.


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a freind here in west Ga that has spent more money on decoys and gadgets then you could imagine and says he almost always goes back to the feather and string, Reason being, it just works and dont break. I guess sometimes simple is good.


----------

